# Turn off CRT stock Jelly Bean 4.1.1. (Bugless Beast)



## magicriggs (Dec 29, 2011)

Does anyone know a way to turn off the CRT animation. Or is it an add on tweak?


----------



## AndroidChakra (Apr 14, 2012)

You can go into development options and change the animation speed. That normally turns off the CRT animation (and speeds up your phone a bit too).


----------



## Detonation (Jul 25, 2011)

-Decompile framework-res.apk
-Go to /res/values/bools.xml
-Find line "<bool name="config_animateScreenLights">false</bool>"
-Change false to true
-Recompile and replace on phone


----------



## magicriggs (Dec 29, 2011)

AndroidChakra said:


> You can go into development options and change the animation speed. That normally turns off the CRT animation (and speeds up your phone a bit too).


Thanks completely forgot the animation was in the dev section now.


----------

